
Can a universal basic income work? Another country is giving it a go - syck
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/11/can-a-universal-basic-income-work-another-country-is-giving-it-a-go?utm_content=buffera5f4b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
mr_blobs
"while poverty itself is reduced and work is encouraged"

Neither of these things are true with UBI. Not everyone is ambitious or has
career goals. Giving out free money will encourage many to not look for work
and continue to barely scrape by. The end result will be future generations of
more poverty.

We should abolish welfare (except for the small percentage of people that
physically can't work) and turn UBI into a government jobs program. You will
need to work every day picking up garbage, answering the phones, or working on
infrastructure jobs assigned to you to get money from the government.

